# Eventt 2013



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Any news on the eventt 13?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

absoluTTe issue 32, page 7.

Heritage Motor Museum, Gaydon, June 30th 2013.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Does anyone know if we are using the same Hilton hotel again?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

davelincs said:


> Does anyone know if we are using the same Hilton hotel again?


I haven't seen any info on the hotel yet.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

I am on the case with the hotel and will let you know soon.

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Steve [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Cheers Steve


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks Steve, will keep an eye on this post.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Worried now , I've got the hotel booked


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> Worried now , I've got the hotel booked


The Hilton again Andy?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

No the one across the road


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Wallsendmag said:


> No the one across the road


Is the coffee any cheaper ?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Same place as last year 8-( ah well will give this on a miss , great place but surely there are other places to visit... No I have no idea where that's why I let others organise
Have a great event


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
As Syd has just said.... Why is it at this venue yet again?
We have been there, done that and bought several tee shirts as well. There must be somewere else that would be a change to Gaydon that we could have gone too?
Sorry if I have upset anyone, but I am sure I am not the only TTer to feel this way.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

We've had a couple of not so great events, so the problem of going somewhere new each year is the risk of that happening more often. Gaydon in 2005 and 2006 were two of the best events we've had as a club and going back last year was again a very good weekend. There really is a small choice of places where we can find availability, we can afford, has good enough facilities, etc etc etc where we can go and know we should have a good event.

We are just finalising details still with Gaydon but we have some access this year to the track which is next to Gaydon (owned by Jaguar / Aston) which as worst will be a few laps with grand photo opportunity and may be more yet. This along with how good a basis last year was is enough for us to choose to go back again for 2013 and improve on it.

Other clubs don't move around each year and simply have a annual meeting place for their events, seeing as it should be more about the people attending than finding somewhere new and interesting to go each year. With Gaydon meeting our needs very well it has been considered following this idea and making it a more permanent venue for our annual event. This isn't yet fully discussed or decided on yet I will add


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Any news on the hotel yet? its only 5 months away,
Thanks


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davelincs said:


> Any news on the hotel yet? its only 5 months away,
> Thanks


Steve is at it Dave. Relax. All will be revealed soon :roll:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks Dani


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> As Syd has just said.... Why is it at this venue yet again?
> We have been there, done that and bought several tee shirts as well. There must be somewere else that would be a change to Gaydon that we could have gone too?
> Sorry if I have upset anyone, but I am sure I am not the only TTer to feel this way.


Sort of +1 mainly because i wouldn't be bothered about going into the museum again, it's a bit of a been there, seen it & done it thing for me so could the cost be adjusted for those that didn't want to go in and/or arrange a discounted entrance fee with them so that people could pay on the day if they so desired?
Other than that it's an easily accessable central venue and a nice big space to park up and walk around which has to be a big plus point.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

warrenstuart said:


> it's an easily accessable central venue and a nice big space to park up and walk around which has to be a big plus point.


This is the main reason for choosing Gaydon - we have to think about the traders and make it reasonably easy for them to attend, which is the case at Gaydon.
And of course if be book Gaydon for two consecutive years we get the benefit if their four lane test track which is brilliant in itself


----------

